
Show HN: 100% AppleScript to remind you to drink water - alexpapworth
https://github.com/alexpapworth/drink-water
======
solarized
Peoples looks their urine colour to identify water consume suffiency. Peoples
dont need script to remind them to drink.

------
Udik
I thought human beings had that integrated in the OS, it's a non-maskable
signal called "thirst".

~~~
gshdg
One that’s easy to ignore until it reaches fairly critical levels, or to
confuse with the hunger signal.

~~~
rasz
As evidenced by thousands of deaths per year attributed to dehydration in US
alone.. right?

~~~
gshdg
Maybe not deaths. But dehydration is a common contributor to urinary tract
infections, which are rampant.

------
rasz
Hydration!

Message brought to you by Coca-Cola and ABA (American Beverage Association),
totally not a marketing campaign you guys, and we arent getting sued for it or
anything, drink up!

------
thedevindevops
Technically it's 8 glasses of fluid a day, not just water.

------
darepublic
My mom would love this app

